# New Mexico Wilderness Escape Sharing Available



## Jesse2012 (Jan 2, 2012)

20 year old mountain man has a bunkhouse adjacent to the Cibola Wilderness in New Mexico, 7200 ft elevation on the Continental Divide.

Nature walks, hiking, camping, guerrilla snowboarding/cross-country skiing and more. Year round access.

Willing to share residence full or part time. Serious Inquiries Only. Email Jesse at [email protected]


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

This sounds like a great opportunity.

Are you a handsome woman with good teeth, a strong back, no kids, and a steady job who loves to cook and brew craft beers?

If so, let me know! :2thumb:


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Oops. I didn't read closely. I missed the mountain man part. Sorry. 

I was already researching routes on Google Maps to Albuquerque.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

20 years old, huh? Well, first off, I have kids almost old enough to be your parents  ! So, how does a 20-year old come to have this bunkhouse up there? Do you own the land? Do you have debt on the land? If it's not yours, what kind of long-term permission do you have to use the land/cabin? What do you do for money/income? What will whoever comes to live there do for money/income? 

Mountain man... that leads me to imagine someone who knows how to live off the land. With modern hunting and fishing laws that can be pretty tough. If it weren't for canning the meat, we'd be vegetarians most of the year. What do you do to preserve food for the off-seasons? 

Sounds like a dream, but there's always a slice of 'reality' to balance the fantasy!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Have we become a dating service? oh well... a good laugh!


----------

